# Solved: Computer will not boot up



## trishyorke (Dec 24, 2006)

HI there,

I was trying to "clean up" my computer by taking off programs that were obsolete. Apparently I screwed something up. 

I have two computers networked via DLink - this computer I am working on I have managed to get cleaned up. The other computer when I restarted it is hung up at 

"verifying DMI Pool Data.........."
"Boot from CD: Bootable CD does not exist"
"Boot from CD:"

and there it stays................

HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

Thanks
Trish


----------



## trishyorke (Dec 24, 2006)

Arghhhhhhhhh

Now it will allow me to reboot in "safe mode" if I chose (I rebooted and F8'd)

I have done nothing....it's just waiting for a command at this point.


----------



## D.Arbib (May 8, 2004)

Have you tried last known good configuration (F8)


----------



## trishyorke (Dec 24, 2006)

I did that and then attempted to post a Hijack file - the computer froze on me and I had to reboot again. Again it is hung up at "Boot from CD". After five minutes it finally started Windows. I will attempt to post the hijack file again.


----------



## inetbogey (Nov 9, 2006)

maybe this will work.............boot to a DOS prompt and at the command prompt type 
"scanreg /restore" without the quotes. go back to a day before you did your "cleanup".
it may or may not work. if that does not work try running SFC while in safe mode.
But for this you have to pay attention to what the system says. be carful on what you reinstall.


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Trish
Go into the BIOS and set it so it boots from the C drive only
then let us know what happens


----------



## trishyorke (Dec 24, 2006)

What is "Bios"?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi tap Delete at boot up.
Set to boot from C drive [if your system is installed on C]
Save setting>exit>reboot.


----------



## trishyorke (Dec 24, 2006)

Thank you - that seems to work - should I keep it that way? It is still along time starting, but goes right to my windows screen. I also just realized I am posting in wrong forum - I actually have Windows XP. But that you for your help.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: you can mark your thread solved..at thread tools at the top of the page.


----------



## trishyorke (Dec 24, 2006)

I will do that, however I'd like to confirm I should keep my computer BIOS that way.

Thank you!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The only reason you would want to change it is if you would have to re-install windows. In which case for xp you would boot to the cdrom as the first boot device.


----------



## inetbogey (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

OK........... i have never heard a win 98se machine, that has a problem booting, can be straightened out by making the HDD 1st in the boot order.can some one tell me why this worked for this problem? did someone say something that i totaly missed? was it the fact that the boot up hung at:
"verifying DMI Pool Data.........."
"Boot from CD: Bootable CD does not exist"
"Boot from CD:"
was it that? did that suggest there was a cd in the drive that was not bootable? and the machine stoped there?
Please help explain this.
thanks.
inetbogey


----------



## trishyorke (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi there,

I actually had mentioned earlier that I posted in the wrong thread - I have Windows XP, not 98.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------

